# Off road tyres



## jch (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi I have just purchased a second set of rims for my ducato based M/H can anyone advise me on a suitable tyre for general use that will help me on wet fields, also do I need to fit four or just fit to drive wheels 

Thanks JCH


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*

You need M&S or even better Winter tyres.

Off road tyres are no good for motorhomes

Go to Search MHF Search type in "winter and tyres"

or go to google

Type in "winter tyres motorhome" or "Winter tyres motorhomefacts"


----------

